# Sanef Tolling Eurotunnel Offer



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

This turned up in my email this morning, thought it might be of use to anyone 'shuttling' over soon.

https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/Eurotunnel-Le-Shuttle-Offer-Landing-Page

Please ignore if already posted

Scott


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

I've just signed up for this after going and measuring the van.

2990 so its pretty close :roll: 

Scott


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Daughter ordered one of these today so I might just "borrow" it. :wink:

The really interesting thing I noticed was section 6.5 of the FAQs.........

*6.5. Are there any discounts for disabled people?

Yes. Blue badge holders who have Class 2 vehicles are entitled to be charged at Class 1 rate. However, in order to be charged at Class 1 rate in the automated lane, you will need to stop and press the intercom button to request the correct toll to be applied. Alternatively you can use the manual lane and hand over your tag to be scanned. More information can be found at http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/services-for-disabled-people.htm*

As you can see, they state that a blue badge holder with a class 2 vehicle is entitled to a reduction to class 1 rate. If you then follow the link to the Autoroutes site, they clearly state that the vehicle must be adapted for the disabled person.

The implication is that in the opinion of Eurotunnel, any blue badge holder should be able to obtain the rate reduction, a situation that I know has not been universally accepted by booth attendants in the past. Has anyone got any recent experience of obtaining a reduction?


----------

